# Revamping an older mobile home for affordable housing.



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

My Yvonne and I are currently in the process of renovating an "80" something single wide in an effort to provide someone with decent yet affordable housing. First things first was getting it dry inside, which meant time for a new roof. Then the new central heat and air units (inside and outside heat-pump). We added some insulation between the old and new roof, then got going inside. All of the old kitchen cabinets are going to the dump, too many roach carcasses to attempt to save. Will be going back with all new stuff. Drywall has all been repaired and ready for paint as of yesterday! Yay, got the first bedroom painted yesterday and it's looking good. Once the walls and ceilings are done then it will get all new floors, cabinets and trim.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Looking good ......lots of work.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

hunter63 said:


> Looking good ......lots of work.


Lots of "woman hours". I managed to find the best looking handyman in the county! She does excellent work and is steady and dependable. Back in the day I did all my own work, but now I just provide a decent job to this young lady, sit back and watch it happen.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I hear ya....Back in the day.....did a lot of work on HVAC and plumbing on older mobile homes in rentals park......Fix fast fix cheap... 
Tight quarters....


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Awesome YH! 
I might have been tempted to throw a match in there....
That is going to be a great home. Tell Yvonne she is killing it. 
Best
Melli


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

hunter63 said:


> I hear ya....Back in the day.....did a lot of work on HVAC and plumbing on older mobile homes in rentals park......Fix fast fix cheap...
> Tight quarters....


I prefer to fix right, collect a bit more rent from better tenants. Cheaper in the long run that way.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

melli said:


> Awesome YH!
> I might have been tempted to throw a match in there....
> That is going to be a great home. Tell Yvonne she is killing it.
> Best
> Melli


Thanks, we'll see how it comes out. The structure is sound at least. Our idea is to salvage the good stuff, replace as needed with quality materials and make a good place for someone to live at a reasonable cost. Yvonne works closely with myself and my handy girl in the design and layout of cabinets etc. but she has her own job running a warehouse. The credit on this project goes to the hired girl.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Thanks, we'll see how it comes out. The structure is sound at least. Our idea is to salvage the good stuff, replace as needed with quality materials and make a good place for someone to live at a reasonable cost. Yvonne works closely with myself and my handy girl in the design and layout of cabinets etc. but she has her own job running a warehouse. The credit on this project goes to the hired girl.


Oh, I thought your wife was doing the work...well, kudos to the hired hand. 
You cannot believe how tempted I was to buy a single wide (Mobile yard down road that sells all kinds) and plop it down on my property...fix it up like your doing and call it a day. Problem is, I'm paranoid of trees.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

melli said:


> Oh, I thought your wife was doing the work...well, kudos to the hired hand.
> You cannot believe how tempted I was to buy a single wide (Mobile yard down road that sells all kinds) and plop it down on my property...fix it up like your doing and call it a day. Problem is, I'm paranoid of trees.


I'm not sure how trees would be a barrier? I've never had a tree rob me.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I'm not sure how trees would be a barrier? I've never had a tree rob me.



Yeah, they make freight train noises when the windstorms come, then a few of them topple. I've cleared all the big ones within striking distance, but we've had trees 'top' and sail a 100yds to their target. So, to put to bed (my sanity) any thought of that happening, I built a bunker (reinforced concrete walls). I won't hear, nor feel any tree trying to hone in on my home.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

melli said:


> Yeah, they make freight train noises when the windstorms come, then a few of them topple. I've cleared all the big ones within striking distance, but we've had trees 'top' and sail a 100yds to their target. So, to put to bed (my sanity) any thought of that happening, I built a bunker (reinforced concrete walls). I won't hear, nor feel any tree trying to hone in on my home.


That certainly solves that problem! In the case of our mobile home there are no trees within blowing range barring a tornado... In which case tree limbs would be the least of our worries.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I suspect you have invested more than the cost of the mobile when new! You are right this will make a good home for someone and the work done is really nice!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

sisterpine said:


> I suspect you have invested more than the cost of the mobile when new! You are right this will make a good home for someone and the work done is really nice!


We bought it as a repo from the bank for 12k, hope to finish with another 10 for the remodel, it should rent easily for 350 month which is reasonable for our area. The real bargain for us is that it joins another rental property we own that has driveway right of way issues so now that problem gets resolved without judges, lawyers and most importantly hard feelings. I will post more photos as the work continues, long ways to go before we turn keys over to new tenants.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

We now have two of the three bedrooms and the living room ready to call my flooring guy. Master bedroom and kitchen still to go, hope to have them and both baths painted by Friday so our flooring guy can drop the new floor covering in next week. Living room (in photo here) gets a light oak wainscot all around to cover the dark blue and white blotches you see at the bottom, should look good against the new blue/gray walls.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, it's been a while since my last progress report due to waiting for my flooring guy for a month. but he's well worth waiting for. We now have the carpets laid and the new flooring on living room floors done. Monday I hope to be able to get my handy girl going on trim work and order new kitchen cabinets, countertops etc! Had the dozer guy out today cutting in the new driveway, gravel should arrive Monday or Tuesday. Progress again!


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

When can I move in?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

melli said:


> When can I move in?


Soon.... Hopefully. Should be ready in a couple more weeks depending on how many other projects get in the way.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Soon.... Hopefully. Should be ready in a couple more weeks depending on how many other projects get in the way.


Miss the southern charms of the US. Absolutely hated working in it, but a cold one tasted like heaven, and I have a thing for hot food. I could see myself sitting outside your mobile, on a warm night, taking it in. Your renters are going to be happy. We seem to have problems with renters up here...the 'have nots' are getting poorer, and they cannot afford even 'reasonable' rent. An enterprising land owner down the road seems to have rented half a dozen 'spots' on his property for full time RVers. I might take a cue from you and one day, rent my RV or a spot for one (or a mobile). Problem is finding the right renter...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Yep, one bad renter can cost me a year or twos rent. Btdt too. I learned long ago to get the work done before noon, sit in the shade during the heat of the day.


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

You know, bad renters caused my neighbor's house in the city to be so ruined they couldn't sell it. It ended up being torn down. In any case, this place looks great!


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> View attachment 61024
> View attachment 61025
> View attachment 61026
> View attachment 61027
> ...


My son and I are currently helping a couple do the same thing and get back on their feet. She is handicapped and he has very little. Life set him back a bit. its actually going to be nice when all finished. We are not charging them anything for our time. it a small investment on our part and it will mean the world to them.

I believe in what goes around comes around. Life has been good for us. We have always helped others. I think we have already been rewarded.

Terry


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

We talked them into adding smoke detectors at the current code which is all beds and halls leading up to the bedrooms. We also talked them into upgrading the kitchen outlets to having two dedicated circuits for small appliances as required by current codes.

Then also new circuits run to each of the two bathrooms so you can run a hair dryer when the lights are on and TV in the other room. Those older homes were not wired very well.

Terry


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Alrighty then! It's been a long haul but my Yvonne posted the "for rent" ad today! 
https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5388-Randolph-Good-Luck-Rd-Summer-Shade-KY-42166/115412231_zpid/


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Good luck! 
Looks great. $500 is pad rental here...


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice
Good luck


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

We're remodeling a 95 doublewide, but it's for us. Not to rent out.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

cityfeet said:


> View attachment 64594
> View attachment 64595
> View attachment 64596
> View attachment 64597
> ...


Love the real wood!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Excellent job of remodeling. Kudos to you for providing a decent place to live for a poor person.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Alrighty then! It's been a long haul but my Yvonne posted the "for rent" ad today!
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5388-Randolph-Good-Luck-Rd-Summer-Shade-KY-42166/115412231_zpid/


This Home Sweet Home looks great and Summer Shade is a wonderful place to live in KY!


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

while in college in the 70s I bought a10x50 with my buddy For $500. we put free recycled windows and house doors with a 6 ft. addition to living room. Painted everything including the cabinets. Lot rent with water and garbage was $35 per month. $17.50 each. Some months I had to scrimp to get my share. It was a fun project.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, the work is finished, found a nice young couple that love the place. They moved in over the weekend. He went to school with our boy. He works driving delivery truck for my Yvonne's warehouse. Hoping these kids enjoy the place for years to come. It will be good to have the cash flowing in instead of out for a while too.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Well, the work is finished, found a nice young couple that love the place. They moved in over the weekend. He went to school with our boy. He works driving delivery truck for my Yvonne's warehouse. Hoping these kids enjoy the place for years to come. It will be good to have the cash flowing in instead of out for a while too.


Good work.


----------

